# which can produce the most horsepower



## Cayman Racer (Aug 29, 2003)

Which can produce the most power 300zx or skyline.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

It of course depends on what you did with it.Why do you care?


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

duh. skyline.

hey, i care!


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Its V6 vs. Inline 6, i think the inline 6 which is the Skyline can produce more power than the 300zx.


----------



## mtcookson (Jul 16, 2003)

vg30dett holds all of the records. rb26dett hasn't been able to beat them yet either. so, i say the 300zx.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

yeah, 300ZX


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

what are you guys on?! what records? 

the RB maxes out at over 2000hp (theoretically)...

i've never seen a VG over 600hp...

(i sense a fight coming on...)


----------



## quicksilver98 (Sep 1, 2003)

In Japan, they are (were) both run on a RB platform...not the VG lke over here. In japan the rb20det was available stock in the fairlady 200zx (our 300zx).

With that said, the seemingly perfect scenario would be to go ahead and get a 300zx and then drop an RB26DETT in there...best of both worlds. Maybe a late 80's 300Z...that would rock the casbah. That is just what I would do, though.

That is kind of a broad question, though...too broad.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

I still stick by VG30DETT. I'm pretty sure it can take the most.


----------



## Cayman Racer (Aug 29, 2003)

The only thing that lacks the 300zx is that the engine bay is slightly smaller in comparsion to the skyline.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

If it's a BNR Skyline with an RB26DETT, RB25DET or RB25DE, my money's definately on the Skyline. If it's an RB20DE or RB20DET, I'd have to go with the Z, assuming it's a TT.


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i think you guys that support the skyline are supporting the car overall...meaning drivetrain and design which in my opinion is much better than a 300zx. but when comparing just the motors i think they are both great motors and are both capable of reaching about the same numbers.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

actually, i think both cars are pretty good... it's just that so much more boost has been achieved with the RB series motor... (you don't see them putting VGs in Supras, now, do you?) ...the VG is a great motor... but the simplicity and robustness of the RB block makes it the king of power...

if the VG *can* make more power, please point out some examples or articles... most of us don't really know what it's capable of and would like to find out...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Both _are_ great engines, agreed. But, there are many, many examples of 1000+ HP RB26DETT engines, whereas the VG30DETT has much fewer documented examples. Also, the way the question was worded, I assumed we _were_ taking into account the overall vehicle. As we all know, the Z32 chassis is not much of a straight-line vehicle, getting somewhat stuck at the mid-12-second level, due to traction issues. However, the RB26DETT-powered Skylines all have AWD, which affords fantastic traction, albiet an decrease in driveline efficiency. I still stand by the RB26DETT being a stronger platform for modding than the VG30DETT, which is not insulting the VG30 _at all_. Both are great motors, and both the BNR-series and the Z32 are great platorms.


----------



## fugiot (Jun 27, 2003)

so then there might be less cases of 1000+hp VG's because of the drivetrain limitation of the Z. Maybe if someone were to transplant a VG into an AWD vehicle(such as a GT-R), a fair test could be held.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

true that... wish someone would do it...  or at least transplant the engine into a dragster body...


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Except converting a VG to AWD would wind up being prohibitively difficult and extremely expensive, since there's no AWD tranny that I know of that will mate up with the VG30DETT. For the price, if you want AWD, RB26DETT is where it's at.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

doesn't the skyline have more displacement than the Z?


----------



## Cayman Racer (Aug 29, 2003)

Dan-zig the skyline is 2.6 l and the Z is a 3.0 l.


----------

